# History of American Presbyterianism



## Greg (Feb 7, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a book or an essay that goes through the developmental history of the Presbyterian denomination in the U.S.? How did the various Presbyterian denominations that we have today come to be? Thanks.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 7, 2010)

Just to confuse you, here is a long list:

PCA Historical Center: A Bibliography for Reading in Presbyterian Church History

For starters, you might look at the recent books by Sean Lucas and Don Clements, both available through the CE&P Bookstore.

Quick overview:

3 strands of Presbyterianism in the colonies and early States period:

1. American Presbyterianism (PCUSA)--grew by receiving people from all corners. First Presbytery, 1706; first Synod, 1716; first General Assembly, 1789.

2. Associate Presbyterian and 3. Reformed Presbyterian--both strictly Scottish emigrants and stayed such for a long time, thus stayed small.
Early realignment of these two groups created the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church, now about 30,000 strong. TheReformed Presbyterian Church of North America is also extant but has fewer than 5,000 members. 

There have been over 80 or 90 Presbyterian denominations and/or micro-denominations in the past 300 years, but there are now fewer than 40.


----------



## Curt (Feb 7, 2010)

When I wrote my church history paper for licensure in the RPC,ES, it was titled, "Split Ps."


----------



## uberkermit (Feb 8, 2010)

Wayne said:


> TheReformed Presbyterian Church of North America is also extant but has fewer than 5,000 members.


 
It is my understanding that the number is closer to 6500.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 8, 2010)

> It is my understanding that the number is closer to 6500.



Well then, I am glad to hear the correction, and praise God!


----------

